# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Lucidmats´ Workbook

## lucidmats

Hey there! My name is Mats and I am a beginner lucid dreamer and I am hoping to help here with my questions (I already got a lot of help, thank you all!) and to be a part of the community. 

I am not a natural and i think I only knew i was dreaming once when having a nightmare over and over again. I found LD by accident on Google and kept reading about it. 

I have only had 15 lucid dreams so far, in 5 of them I was actually able to carry out some action. The times before I instantly lost the dream and woke up after noticing me dreaming. I started out by doing random RC´s in a dream and becoming lucid. In my last couple of lucid dreams (after some practice) I started noticing something strange, did a RC, becoming lucid thinking _wow I didn´t actually think this was a dream, well that explains a lot._

I have been using mainly DILD techniques mixed with a little MILD prior going to bed. I have read ETWOLD from Stephen LaBerge and tried his prospective memory exercises. I got better after a couple days at remembering my goals and I really made some progress there. Apart from waking life I don´t think I had that much success with it though.
I have had some success with FILD and a little with WILD, although I carried out my 2 FILD´s during a false awakening so I am not really sure if that counts as WILD or a DILD.  :Cheeky: 

I started out by buying a nice dream-journal and increasing my recall. Beginning with one dream every other night and I am at about 2-3 pretty vivid dreams now. Hopefully I can keep that up, as for my long-term goal, I want my "dream-recall-ratio-per-night" to be arround 4-5 vivid dreams. 

My biggest problem is stability! At first I kept losing my lucid dreams instantly after getting lucid, now I am at a point where I can keep them up for some time *if* I remember to stabilize correctly. Out of my couple lucid dreams I only managed to pull it off in my last one, so this is my biggest problem, exept getting lucid in the first place  ::lol:: 

I had a little streak (evry other day) after trying ADA but it looks like I am dry-spelling right now, if a beginner can even use that word  :Cheeky: 
Anyways, ADA á la KingYoshi and mindfulness á la Sageous, paired with RRC´s and really mindful RC´s seem like a good way to go! 
As a lot of people already pointed out, practicing mindfulness really get´s your head out of that zombie-like life, doing your everyday routine and living on auto-pilot.

My short-term goals are:

-Flying
-Eating something tasty
-Teleporting "Jumper from the X-men style"
-Driving
-Party with some hot dream chicks  :Party:  :boogie: 
-Have a persistant dream realm (this is a big one!)

My long-term goals are:

-Being able to lucid dream on demand (at least 1 lucid dream per night)
-Connecting with my inner self
-Helping other people to learn this awesome skill, since I got terrific help from a lot of people and I´d like to share my experience and help others when I   am at a level where I am not the one who needs that much help anymore  ::chuckle:: 

My RC´s are:

-Nose pinch (most reliable one)
-Counting my fingers

My mantras are:

-I am dreaming
-I will notice that I am dreaming
-I will have a lot lucid dreams *tonight*

Any advice is welcome and needed!!!   :Cool:

----------


## lucidmats

I forgot to mention, I figured out my REM cycles for when I go to bed at 11pm. So I currently have 2-3 alarms ( depends on when I have to get up in the morning ) with 5 second auto snooze for a micro-wbtb. If I feel really awake I go get a drink and sometimes a snack, write my dream down and attempt a WILD. If I wake up really tired I stay still and attempt a DEILD or a FILD, the latter I had more success with...

----------


## lucidmats

Ok, no recent lucids, but I am sure I will have more coming soon! ADA is going pretty well..
Update on my Short-Term-Goals (for July) :

- Earn my first pair of wings and do at least two tasks
- 15 lucid dreams total
- Succed with my first WILD
- Find FryingMan in at least one LD

----------


## lucidmats

Also, 35 lucid dreams till my birthday on August 20th !!

----------


## lucidmats

2 lucids last night! They are finally coming again..

I did pretty well on ADA yesterday and had the vigilance always in the back of my head. I drank water before bed and remembered some dream when waking up. Arround 3:10. I went to sleep normally. My second alarm, at 4:10 woke me up and I went to the bathroom. After coming back I tried a WILD. I used counting from 1-100, when I got too drowsy I said my mantra again to get my awareness up again. I continued maybe 25 minutes to a point where I could feel myself carrying something but without any vision. But what is that? My nose starts itching and I sneeze like never before... So much for that.  :Bang head:  

After reading all of Sensei´s posts I decided to give SSILD a shot. Although I don´t see how that could really help I did it. A couple minutes later I dream about me chewing gum and spitting my tooth in my hand, well thats not possible, I become lucid but wake up immidiately. I repeat SSILD and become lucid again. Same thing  ::whyohwhy:: 

The "really believing in yourself being the best" - technique probably played into that success also, I will definetly continue doing that!

----------


## lucidmats

I finally succeded with WILD! And not once, but 3 times  :boogie: 
I used SSILD again and entered a dream while doing step one, watching the darkness of your eyelids. It was really fast and almost no sleep-antonia. So I go lucid but I still can´t open my eyes in a dream. I didnt think about visualizing but tried to seperate myself from my body. That worked pretty well. In my 3rd try I got until my hip. Hope I can finish it next time!

----------


## lucidmats

Short-Term-Goals (for July)

- Earn my first pair of wings and do at least two tasks
- 15 lucid dreams total
- Succed with my first WILD *[X]*
- Find FryingMan in at least one LD

----------


## lucidmats

Short-Term-Goals (for July)

- Earn my first pair of wings and do at least two tasks
- 15 lucid dreams total 
- Succed with my first WILD *[X]*
- Find FryingMan in at least one LD *[X]*

EDIT: Not sure about the 15 lucids, could have already hit that goal. I am at at least 13!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Well done, Mats! It's so exciting to see how far you've come already!  ::D: 
Wow, your LD count this month is impressive!
Keep up the great work.  ::goodjob::

----------

